# Deck collapse in Southern Indiana



## kyhowey (Feb 25, 2014)

24 people fall 15 feet.

http://www.wave3.com/story/24805209/family-hopes-deck-collapse-video-will-educate-about-potential-deck-dangers

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7JVaO_FRyjM

Looks like there were no bolts connecting beam to posts, just nailed.


----------



## jpranch (Feb 25, 2014)

December 23, 2013 Deck Collapse in Indiana

Wow! Any guesses?


----------



## steveray (Feb 25, 2014)

Deck screws......them little plastic biscuit thingys and composite decking.......But it looked good right before it fell....But seriously....Seems like a really bad design, maybe a poorly sidehung beam...


----------



## mjesse (Feb 25, 2014)

Wow, great video.

Unlikely that lags or through-bolts would have been sufficient.

Beam should have been supported by posts.

Builder claims he's not responsible because the deck is 10 years old, and maintenance company is not returning calls.


----------



## jpranch (Feb 25, 2014)

That was my guess after seeing the video. Looks like the "fasteners" to post connections failed?


----------



## steveray (Feb 25, 2014)

I have had soooo many people "fatten up" deck posts to get actual bearing under beams....and sometimes under posts.......The Engineer of Record says this is fine....Holding up 2 floors and a roof...


----------



## jpranch (Feb 25, 2014)

Wow, I know this can be full of landmines but would consider a peer review of the engineering.


----------



## mark handler (Feb 25, 2014)

how did her picture turn out?


----------



## steveray (Feb 25, 2014)

mark handler said:
			
		

> how did her picture turn out?


It'll be fine...they are going to Photoshop in some antigravity....


----------



## jpranch (Feb 25, 2014)

This is the ONLY way I have ever built:

View attachment 1014


6 X 6 posts minimum regardless if it is 8" or 8' off the ground.
	

		
			
		

		
	

View attachment 1014


/monthly_2014_02/572953d1bf540_DeckDetail.PNG.9030abf992a2574b70b7a4c212d32e15.PNG


----------



## jar546 (Feb 26, 2014)

Not residential, part of a commercial club house.  We would have required engineering and 100psf live load design.


----------



## TheCommish (Feb 26, 2014)

This should be mandatory viewing for anyone who is going to build a deck, or questions why we inspect, require plans, proper design, and corrections


----------



## ICE (Mar 5, 2014)

deck failure video

http://www.14news.com/story/24805209/family-hopes-deck-collapse-video-will-educate-about-potential-deck-dangers

I guess I screwed the pooch on this one.  Sorry about that.


----------



## Glenn (Mar 5, 2014)

Free deck code education from an industry expert, available online, anytime for anyone.  Spread the word, and lets make sure new decks aren't built this way.

www.buildingcodecollege.com


----------



## mjesse (Mar 5, 2014)

ICE said:
			
		

> http://www.14news.com/story/24805209/family-hopes-deck-collapse-video-will-educate-about-potential-deck-dangersI guess I screwed the pooch on this one.  Sorry about that.


Just a week late, no biggie.

I'll let it slide since you're on the west coast...._this_ time.


----------

